# Wie kann ich triple buffering aktivieren?



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Habe bereits in den AMD Radeon Einstellungen bei den Globalen Einstellungen OpenGL-Dreifach Pufferung eingestellt, scheint jedoch keinen Einfluss auf die FPS Rate zu haben, so bleibt die Fps Rate bei Assassins Creed 4 trotzdem bei eingestelltem VSync bei ca. 30 fps.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, entweder durch die Grafikeinstellungen oder durch ein heruntergeladenes Programm Triple Buffering bei allen Spielen zu aktivieren oder ist das von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich?


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Dezember 2015)

Und weil nach 2 Minuten keine Antwort kommt erstellt man einfach das selbe Thema nochmal?


----------



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, dachte es wäre nicht gesendet worden, da es mir nicht unter meine Beiträge angezeigt wurde...


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Dezember 2015)

Um das 30 FPS Vsync Problem zu beseitigen sollte Tri. Buffering auch eher ausgeschaltet werden.

Ich hatte das Problem bei GTA5, musste dazu im Spiel Vsync einmal deaktivieren, weiter spielen, Vsync wieder aktivieren. Danach lief es dann mit den geforderten 60 FPS


----------



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Aber ohne vsync haben die Spiele ja ca. 50 fps, dachte, das läge an vsync und könnte mit triple buffering behoben werden...?


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Dezember 2015)

Vsync "kappt" die FPS dann, wenn sie die Bildwiederholrate deines Monitors (60hz) übersteigen um Tearing zu vermeiden.
Werden die 60 FPS nicht erreicht bleiben die FPS so wie sie sind ohne das Vsync eingreift.


----------



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Aber eigentlich kann es doch nur an vsync liegen, da die fps rate ohne vsync ja wesentlich höher ist


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2015)

Der Treiber forciert aktives Tripple-Buffering schon seit Ewigkeiten in DX. Bei Nvidia z.b. seit G80. Das sind schon ein paar Jahre 
Der Einsteller im Treiber ist .. wie Du selbst schreibst für OpenGL. Sind die Games um die es Dir geht OpenGL? Nein? Dann hat wohl der Einsteller keine Wirkung. 

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten.
a) Das Game bietet Dir die Einstellung, dann tätige sie im Game
b) Das Game bietet Dir die Einstellung nicht, dann kannst Du es mit dem D3DOverrider versuchen. Was aber an sich unnötig ist, denn der Treiber forciert Tripplebuffering in DX-Games (ich wiederhole mich)



c) Das Game ist verbuggt. Und das sind die Ganzen AC-Teile in Bezug auf vsync ganz übel. Es schreiben manche das mehrmals rein und raustabben helfen soll. Ich hab mich irgendwann dafür entschieden auf vsync in AC zu verzichten. Nervt, ist aber halt aufgrund der Engine nötig.


----------



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort!


----------

